# Problem flashing kernel for T-Mo sg-t989



## slamgauge (Feb 5, 2012)

I have attempted flashing various kernels for my phone but they all seem to hang at boot.
I have wiped cache and dalvik before each flash and waited well over 20 min in some cases before attempting to reboot. I would really like to try some of these kernals out, specifically Faux's newest, but I keep getting stuck here.

Is there something I am missing?

I would post a log but I end up having to restore to get my phone working again.


----------



## Mohkg (Sep 18, 2011)

What roms u using it with

Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------

